# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  MOBI mâle croisé mini lab 2 ans 9 kg (refuge de Bečej, Serbie)

## Kéline

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* MOBI
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 *MOBI*
*Race apparentée : mini lab*
*Mâle 9 kg et 39 cm au garrot*
*Né 06-05-2020*
*Arrivé au refuge : 13-01-2021*
*Test dirofilariose : négatif*

*MOBI est une petite étoile qui brille ! Il est heureux, vivant, adorable, mignon, câlin, choupi, bref il nous a fait craquer ! Il ne prendrait pas beaucoup de place dans un petit panier, vous voulez pas l'adopter ? Il est franchement génial, il est sociable avec les autres même si sa préférence serait d'être le seul et l'unique  Mobi pourrait vivre en appartement mais il aura besoin de se dépenser chaque jour. Sa vie a mal commencé, il est arrivé au refuge avec un doigt qui venait d'être coupé sur sa patte avant.*

Il se trouve au refuge de Bečej en Serbie. Adoption en France ou Belgique.
Frais dadoption : 250  (identifié, stérilisé, vacciné, titrage anti-rabique, dépistage dirofilariose, passeport, certificat sanitaire, rapatriement et première visite vétérinaire en France).
Test chat et enfant : non réalisables.

Formulaire dadoption à remplir : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/cont...-adoption.html

_> Contact_ : nobodysdog@hotmail.fr
_> Lien vers notre site internet_ : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com
_> Partage de son album Facebook_ : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...68821073242198

Test avec les chats non réalisable, mais ici un album de nos adoptés avec des chats et rongeurs : 
https://www.facebook.com/15156801830...75565855901087

Pourquoi *Risque de Mort ?* (Attention photos sensibles) :
http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/page...chiens-serbes/

----------


## chupachup

Mobi est un amour  
personne pour lui ?

----------


## chupachup

Mobi a peut être une demande en cours, croisons les doigts !

----------


## Kéline

Mobi est réservé en France et rejoindra sa famille quand les sauvetages pourront de nouveau se faire.

----------

